# ??? about 09 burton freestyle boot



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Is the toe jammed against the liner or is it just kinda brushing up against it. Feeling the liner at the toe is fine but not if it makes your toes curl. If your heel is slipping that boot is the wrong size for you. Try on more pairs, as many as you can, and wear them for awhile to make sure they are going to be comfortable long term.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

the big toe lifts just inside where the top stitch is on the liner ..if you get me see photo..the fit is awesome, ive read they the liner will expand upto at least another .5 in a size which would be perfect, so..didn't know if you or anyone had any experience on this liner


----------



## SlowRoller (Dec 12, 2009)

I had a pair of 09 Freestyles. They fit great (size 13) and where really warm. Except I had a real problem strapping in. They are a bulky boot, and it was a struggle to get that first tooth latched sometimes.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Quick question, when you step down flat on the ground, does your toe jam against the inside front of the liner or can you just feel it lightly?


----------



## SlowRoller (Dec 12, 2009)

I would feel the end with my toes. They were a little tight at first (I tend to wear 14 in tennis shoes), but they loosened up after a short time.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry mean that for the OP, yeah my toes kinda brush against the front of the liner but not bad enough to cause any discomfort, they've packed out a little but still fit great (Rulers)


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

my toe rubbed, my right foot is a touch bigger, it breaks in, take out the liner and wear that around the house to help the process


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for the feedback...when i laced up, they were snug and i could rub the liner with my toe...i really need a 12.5 so i'll get the 12 and see if they pack out like everyone talks about b/c the 13 was a little to loose on the heal for me.....


----------

